# Took A Trip To Smithville



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I still love our little get away acreage up there. This time I spotted a bald eagle at our place along with some other critters. We always take our dogs with us to play too.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Did somebody say car ride?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice pics!!! My In-Laws have a little get a way place there as well. About a block off the river. In fact they are up there right now.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots. What is the bird before the pecans. I don't recognize it. Does your mini-doc riding in the car. Our dogs don't care to ride anywhere.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

MichaelW said:


> Nice shots. What is the bird before the pecans. I don't recognize it. Does your mini-doc riding in the car. Our dogs don't care to ride anywhere.


That is a Caracara or Mexican Bald Eagle. Very cool raptor in my book!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great shots Sandy,,,,,,,,if thats a weiner dog ,how did you stage that shot with the ears up?

dick


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That is a nice buck for smithville.I wish Charlie Ebner's was still serving Bar-b-Que in smithville but he has been gone for a long while.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> Great shots Sandy,,,,,,,,if thats a weiner dog ,how did you stage that shot with the ears up?
> 
> dick


I ask her if she wants to go for car ride and so when she throws her head up to look at me her ears stand up for a brief second. Then I shoot away hoping to get the shot.


----------

